# Sneak Peek At the Rear View



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I’ve wanted one of these for a long time!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well someone needs to ask. What Toro is it ?

.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well someone needs to ask. What Toro is it ?
> 
> .


:devil:

that was pretty mean wasn't it! 

I wanted to share the exhilaration and suspense of a little Old Iron road trip.

It was sight-unseen; no pics so I was seeing it for the 1st time as well!

_(I'll pop-up a new thread since I can't Edit the title)
_


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like a late 70's early 80's wide bucket with a big Briggs and wheel clutches. 826,1032 :icon-shrug:


Anyway, good luck, she's in great hands.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Looks like a late 70's early 80's wide bucket with a big Briggs and wheel clutches. *826,*1032 :icon-shrug:
> 
> Anyway, good luck, she's in great hands.


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------

